# Farbpalette öffnen?



## Drunkard (30. Mai 2004)

Moinsen,

Ist es möglich in VB durch eien Button Klick die Farbpalette zu öffnen und dann dort durch einen KLick auf die Farbe den Hexadezimalcode in ein Textfeld zu schreiben? Wenn ja wie?

THX


----------



## DrSoong (30. Mai 2004)

Hier findest du ein VB-Beispiel für einen Color-Picker, ist zwar nicht ganz die von dir vorgeschlagene  Möglichkeit aber sicher auch ein ausbaubare Methode.


Der Doc!


----------



## thekorn (1. Juni 2004)

*CommonDialog*

CommonDialog stellt auch eine Farbauswahl zur verfügung, einfach mal nach diesem thema suchen

zum beispiel hier
http://www.rhirte.de/vb/standard.htm#farbe 

gruß
thekorn


----------

